# Is there a treat involved??



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola is patiently waiting for the "okay" and Nina is about to pounce. (There's ham on the floor just in front of me). Good girls for waiting. Lol.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Bailey is a Nina! She also looks for the treat first before she will do any training or tricks. If she can't see it or smell it, no tricks.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola's eyes are on the prize though 

I love my girls sooooooo much!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Lola's transfixed! I suspect Jenny is lurking too 🍰🍧🍭?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

R and R are funny at treat time, they both sit like your girls Ruth, Ruby's paw automatically pings up & then when Ralph lifts his paw....... He just whacks ruby on the head with his!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Lola's transfixed! I suspect Jenny is lurking too 🍰🍧🍭?


Those are Jenny's legs behind them! With Meg too


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> R and R are funny at treat time, they both sit like your girls Ruth, Ruby's paw automatically pings up & then when Ralph lifts his paw....... He just whacks ruby on the head with his!!


Would love to see that in action!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Would love to see that in action!


Ruth it is funny, I wish I could post videos.
Ruby's little paw comes up in an automatic salute!
Ralph just waves his paw about and pushes ruby on the head so he gets first treat!  x


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Lovely picture Ruth love Ninas expression.
My Poppy's the same puts up her paw and pushes down the competition x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

erinafare said:


> Lovely picture Ruth love Ninas expression.
> My Poppy's the same puts up her paw and pushes down the competition x


Ha that looks like a 'poo fest & exactly how Ralph is with poor (paw!!) little ruby, poor thing. But she never misses out!! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Ruth it is funny, I wish I could post videos.
> Ruby's little paw comes up in an automatic salute!
> Ralph just waves his paw about and pushes ruby on the head so he gets first treat!  x


I set a treat on each side of me. They always just go for their own!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Good girls 

I love the cat walking away in the background


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

2ndhandgal said:


> Good girls
> 
> I love the cat walking away in the background


Obviously I love the girls - but the cat made me laugh - if it had been one of Donna's cats it would have been sitting too...
If the cat had been smart she would have just wandered over and stolen the treats - even if it didn't want them - just to prove that she could .
It is Meg the cat, isn't it?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes that's our Megster!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She's a very timid cat, doesn't take the dogs on.


----------

